# Cpu für Rendering



## Denotin (3. November 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

ob ich das ganze in die richte Ecke poste, weiß ich nicht, falls nicht bitte ich das zu entschuldigen.
Meine Frage bezieht sich auf die Hardware, genauer gesagt den CPU für 3D-Renderings mit Cinema 4D.
Ich besitze zeitlich einen AMD Athlon II X4 630 2,80GHz Prozessor und 4Gb Ram. Ich benötige für ein drei Sekunden Video (Full-HD, Ambient Occlussion, Global Illumination (IC! - kein IC-QMC), AA min: 2x2 max: 4x4) satte 33 Stunden wenn am Ende eine Zeitlupe herausspringen soll, darf ich schonmal mit 50-80 Stunden rechnen und das ist mir definitiv zuviel.
Was für ein CPU ist in Sachen 3D-Rendering schnell und Preis/Leistungstechnisch vertretbar.
Gibt es irgendwelche Tipps in Richtung Renderingseinstellungen, Hardware oder ähnliches?

Ich bedanke mich für jede Hilfe.
- Denotin


----------



## genodeftest (6. November 2012)

3D-Rendering wird heute größtenteils auf GPUs durchgeführt. Ein Anhaltspunkt sollten dafür DirectX und OpenGL-Benchmarks sein. Die CPU ist für 3D-Rendering nur in Verbindung mit schlechter Software (die keine Hardwarebeschleunigung nutzt) ein relevanter Geschwindigkeitsfaktor.


----------

